# Greetings from Darkest Africa



## SA_Medic (Oct 9, 2009)

Evening folks, 

I used to be a regular on more than one EMS forum, EMTLife included and kinda went by the way saide while taking a break from the profession. However, with renewed energy and a will for the job I have returned to it. 

I am an ALS from South Africa currently working as a Station Officer and flight medic in Namibia. Hoping to meet some interesting people on here and on the odd occasion contribute where I can. 

Cheers

S


----------



## Summit (Oct 9, 2009)

SA_Medic said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> I used to be a regular on more than one EMS forum, EMTLife included and kinda went by the way saide while taking a break from the profession. However, with renewed energy and a will for the job I have returned to it.
> 
> ...



Welcome back!


----------



## SA_Medic (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanx Summit, 

It's great to be back!

Sadly it seems I already made my first mistake and posted the intro here. Hope Admin can move it a little later.


----------



## mikethemedic (Oct 11, 2009)

*work*

what do you have to do to work in south africa as a medic?


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back SA...long time no see! Nice to see you again!

Take care.

Cheers Joy


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2009)

Howzit SA_Medic.

Are you permanently based in Namibia now? 

Who did you work for in SA before you left?

& final and most important question: who and where did you do your B.Tech through?

Keeps safe man.


----------

